# Judge suspended over dyed Poodle



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

In light of a recent discussion...

So this weekend I heard that a really well known judge was suspended by AKC. I want to contact AKC to find out the specifics and until I do, I won't name the judge. 

As I heard it..... The situation seems to be that the judge did NOT excuse a Poodle who was clearly dyed. The matter was brought to the AKC rep by another competitor who had been in the ring with the dyed dog. I don't know if the competitor raised the issue with the judge in the ring and the judge didn't do anything about it or if the issue was raised later. I will try to find out the details. 

Interesting. I wonder if the AKC is trying to crack down on the practice or if it simply had to respond to the complaint. I'm curious to know if the competitor who complained was another Poodle person or if it was in a Group ring (The person who turned in the handler for wigging at the Wyoming show last year was an owner/handler of another breed in the BIS ring. I don't blame them for being mad!)

I will say that it is very effective on AKC's part to *suspend the judge*. It has a farther reach than simply suspending the handler of the dyed dog. When word gets out (and this was a BIG name multi-breed judge), I think other judges are going to be more diligent about excusing dogs who are dyed and wigged.

I guess the question will be: How does a judge know that a dog is dyed? Is there some sort of solvent that could be put on a towelette and wiped on the under belly or back of jacket?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

cbrand said:


> I guess the question will be: How does a judge know that a dog is dyed? Is there some sort of solvent that could be put on a towelette and wiped on the under belly or back of jacket?


Wait.. is the dye not permanent? I'd think that the dye would be like dye on our hair?


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Well, well, well...I'll be very interested to hear what you find out. Wouldn't it be nice if the AKC is cracking down on the practice?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Wait.. is the dye not permanent? I'd think that the dye would be like dye on our hair?


It is human hair dye. Does this not come off/out with some sort of stripper?


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well, I think there is a sort of stripper, but it's not an immediate thing, it has to stay on the hair as long as dye stays on.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Well, I think there is a sort of stripper, but it's not an immediate thing, it has to stay on the hair as long as dye stays on.


What about finger nail polish remover? 

See this begs the question. If judges are responsible for policing this issue, how can they equitably do it? We can all look at some of the dyed Blacks and Browns and say,"Oh that dog is dyed" But, saying it and proving it are two different things.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Wow I'm impressed. Keep us posted.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

cbrand said:


> It is human hair dye. Does this not come off/out with some sort of stripper?


I am a hairdresser, and if a dark dye has JUST been done, you may see markings if you wet the hair on a dry white towel. But, if it has been washed more than twice, you probably will not see much residue. To strip dark color out of the hair requires bleach or color remover, both of which are pretty nasty, smelly products to use! It would lighten/damage natural hair that is not dyed. I'm not quite sure how they could enforce this. Keep us posted!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I called AKC today and they were pretty closed mouthed. They said that it would be in the Gazette. I don't get this anymore and the online version does not have the breeder/judge suspension list. Does anyone else get the Gazette? Can you PM me?


----------



## jonny cash (May 11, 2010)

please keep us posted on this, as I really want to know how this turns out!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

What a great post! Thanks so much for sharing w/ us.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

You can tell when you see a dyed dog or human its all in the natual shine of the hair shaft. For black dogs that are dyed the highlights are usually blue and not white. I saw a red poodle dyed before too and it had no white shine to the hair it was dull looking and the shine was red and not white. 

I never seen a brown dog dyed so I can say much about what that looks like but i bet I could tell if I saw one.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Well for reds, the dyed ones or enhanced photos of them, the colour is so completely unnatural. I can tell a dyed red or enhanced photo of a red from a mile away. Unfortunately, the people looking at those web sites usually don't know any better. They think a Poodle with coat the colour of Lucille Balls is normal.

I hope what happened to this judge will scare a lot of the other judges into being a little more careful who they put up!! Maybe they will begin checking for wiggies and extensions too.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Well for reds, the dyed ones or enhanced photos of them, the colour is so completely unnatural. I can tell a dyed red or enhanced photo of a red from a mile away. Unfortunately, the people looking at those web sites usually don't know any better. They think a Poodle with coat the colour of Lucille Balls is normal.


There are other tricks I seen people do to make their dog look redder and it has nothing to do with photoshopping or dying ....hwell:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> There are other tricks I seen people do to make their dog look redder and it has nothing to do with photoshopping or dying ....hwell:


But does it give them the god awful unnatural look?


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

So based on the intel from a PF member who has a current Gazette, it looks like the suspensions in this month's issue are from March. I don't want to name the judge until her suspension is verified, so some of you may have to wait a month or two to find out who the judge is. Sorry. I'll let you know more as I know more.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Cbrand. Looking forward to details and hoping this one gesture will begin to change the cheating that has become the norm in the show ring!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

That's so interesting. I'll be flipping through the next issue for sure. I haven't really looked at a copy in a while.


----------

